# Just joined - ordered a TTS! Had trouble signing up though..



## jochco (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey All. Thought I'd sign up and say hello! I've just ordered a TTS and need _something_ to pass the next 12+ weeks of waiting... 

I had a bit of trouble signing up though. Is the email address allowed heavily restricted? I couldn't use either my .eu or gmail.com address, which meant I had to dig out a backup msn.com one. I would prefer not to use it, but it kept rejecting the other two. Any ideas?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

sorry can't help with the e-mail problems but welcome to the TTF

i remember the wait for my S - trust me it'll be well worth it, what spec have you gone for?

cheers

Paul


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum, if I recall we had a lot of issues with gmail.com as these accounts are used heavily for spamming...

you should be able to change it to your .eu account in the user control panel


----------



## jochco (Jul 18, 2009)

I went for phantom black with 19" alloys, Dvd sat nav, bose, ami, bluetooth, led interior pack, storage pack, parking sensors, auto dim folding mirrors. Just a few extras 

Just have to distract myself for a few months... lol

Still no luck on the .eu email address unfortunately... doesn't seem to like it. Just means I will rarely see the notifications.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

got a nice set of extras there 8)

just click "view your posts" at the top of the page to get to your posts


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

